# صناعة بطاريات السيارات



## ايهابووو (24 سبتمبر 2011)

1-الخلية: عبارة عن مجموعة من الالواح (الصفائح): 1- السالبة: تتكون اللوحة السالبة من حامل شبكي مصنوع من مادة الرصاص مضاف له القصدير والبزموث مما يعطيه صلابة كافية لحمل الرصاص النقي ذو الشكل الاسفنجي الهش
فيتكون لدينا القطب السالب للخلية مصدر الالكترونات)
2-الالواح الموجبة : تتكون من نفس الحامل الشبكي ولكن يحمل عليه ثاني اوكسيد الرصاص(اسفنجي هش) مما يكون القطب الموجب مستقبل الالكترونات.
ترتب الالواح السالبة والموجبة بالتتابع( لوحة سالبة واخرى موجبة بينهما عازل) وعدد الالواح المستخدمة من النوعين يحدد طاقة الخلية(التيار والفولتية) يوصل بين الالواح السالبة بجسر رصاصي من نفس نوع الحامل وكذلك الامر بالنسبة للموجبة وتوضع الخلية في المكان المخصص لها في صندوق البطارية ويتم التوصيل بين جسر سالب وأخر موجب لست خلايا(بطارية السيارة) قطبي الاطراف سيكونان واحد سالب واخر موجب يصب عليهما قطبا ( رأسي البطارية ) ويضاف حامض الكبريتيك ذو الكثافة النوعية (1250 ) فتصبح جاهزة للاستخدام.
في حال تم الاتصال-لأي سبب- بين اللوحة السالبة والاخرى الموجبة يحصل (الدائرة القصيرة) التي تضعف الفولتية
مقدار 1/6 من فولتية البطارية اضافة الى رفع درجة حرارة الحامض الى حد الغليان وبالتالى عطل البطارية الكامل.
في حال حصل قطع او سوء اتصال بين اي من الجسور تحصل دائرة مفتوحة (البطارية لاتمرر اي تيار كهربائي)
كثافة الحامض مهم جدا لايقل عن 1150 حيث يشكل تيار ضعيف وزيادة الكثافة عن 1250 يرفع المقاومة الداخلية للبطارية مما يقلل من العمر التشغيلي .
تصنع الالواح السالبة من مزج اول اوكسيد الرصاص مع حامض الكبريتيك ذو كثافة نوعية(1400 ) والمزج يتم في خلاط ضخم(اذرع التحريك عبارة عن عجلات دوارة مصنوعة من الفولاذ وذات وزن عالي تدار بمحرك قوي , هناك اضافات لهذه الخلطة مثل الالياف للتماسك واسود الكاربون لعمل فراغات 
نفس الامر بالنسبة للموجبة مع اختلاف بالمواد المضافةونسبها, توضع الالواح في احواض الشحن (تيار كهربائي عالي مستمر وفولتية قليلة(الالواح الموجبة يحصل لها تأكسد من اول اوكسيد الرصاص الى ثاني اوكسيد الرصاص بينما الالواح السالبة يحصل لها اختزال من اول اوكسيد الرصاص الى الرصاص النقي الاسفنجي الهش)
يستعمل الماء المقطر دائما لان وجود اي املاح يسبب( ترسبات الاملاح على الالواح ) ممايقلل كفاءة ادائها وعمرها,
المعروف ان حمض الكبريتيك المركز (عالي التركيز) ذو كثافة نوعية = 1800 ويكون عامل تأكل كبير
لذلك يخزن في خزانات مبطنة بالرصاص النقي (لايوجد بينهما اي تفاعل)
عملية تخفيف الحامض تطلق كميات كبير من الحرارة لذلك لابد من استخدام نظام تبريد لخزانات التخفيف
يجب اضافة الحامض للماء وليس العكس ,و يفضل الاضافة التدريجية البطيئة.

منقوووول


----------



## nadirora (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات واتمنى ان نجد فيديو يشرح ذلك


----------



## yasser_saeed21 (28 مايو 2013)

[h=5]اللهم صل علي الحبيب المصطفي سيدنا محمد[/h]


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر


----------

